# N.a.p.a.k



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

National Association of Private Animal Keepers

Does anyone ;

a] Know who these were?

b] Remember who they were?

c] Belong to the actual Association itself or rather did?


Originally formed in 1986 for private animal keepers, which was to focus on raising a voice against restrictive legislation surrounding the hobby.

Cheers Rory


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

Nope sorry hun to all 3 have never heard of them although D was keeping for a long time after they would have come about so ask him 
Im sure a few others may have heard of them


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Hi Faith, 

They did in fact die a sort of death back in 2004.

Their website here:

N.A.P.A.K - National Association of Private Animal Keepers

Has not had any updates done since then.

R


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

TSKA Rory Matier said:


> Hi Faith,
> 
> They did in fact die a sort of death back in 2004.
> 
> ...


Nope can honestly say ive never heard of them but have asked D and he has


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Was he a member or he just had heard of them?


R


----------



## Doodles (Aug 4, 2007)

Are you sure they are gone as they reregistered the domain name on 17th July.


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

TSKA Rory Matier said:


> Was he a member or he just had heard of them?
> 
> 
> R


No he says it was just a money making bit of **** lol they soon dropped off the radar


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I have heard of them I think you brought it up before.


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

The site was last updated in 2004.

The website is active only as an archive of information, so yes it is understandable that the domain was re-registered.

I spoke with Jim Collins about this last night, so can say as said above.

The reason behind my posting is to see what awareness there is of the Association itself, with a view to see if there is any viability to re-emerging NAPAK.

Thanks for the reply.

R


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Faith said:


> No he says it was just a money making bit of **** lol they soon dropped off the radar


 
In the closing days of 2003-2004, what D says was in fact spoken by a good few people.

I think what happened, and no, this is not gospel, it was an observation from the time. 

Membership dropped off, due to very few replies from the actual membership, but also it as an association experienced monetary problems due to the publication of its quarterly magazine.

With so little response, keepers started to lose faith.

R


----------



## Doodles (Aug 4, 2007)

TSKA Rory Matier said:


> The site was last updated in 2004.
> 
> The website is active only as an archive of information, so yes it is understandable that the domain was re-registered.
> 
> ...


Contact the host and see if they can get the person who owns the website to contact you.


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

I think if NAPAK was to relaunch, Jim would be responsible for that tbh.

We are just reviewing the viability to a potential relaunch.

So what we will be doing is just running a relatively simple advertising run for them.

R


----------



## snakedude (Jul 28, 2007)

Hi Rory, I was a member of NAPAK for a good few years and thought it a great shame when it went by the wayside, I was probably one of the members who didn't help in this as my membership lapsed and never got renewed as it did with quite a few societies - BHS, BAS to name a few! I would like to see the reformation of NAPAK as I feel that given the work Jim Collins is now doing wih the Livestock Advisory Panel it would be a useful resource for passing information on to keepers as to what is happening out there.

Mike.


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Spot on Mike, 

Indeed, Jim and l were discussing this very thing last night.

NAPAK had the right ideas, it was there for the keeper, all of them, predom mammal many thought, but it was there for all, it just had a huge mammal following, due to the other societies around for the reptile keeper.

With Jims' work in DEFRA now, and with other responsibilities, it just was not possible to stretch oneself that far, so Napak tumbled!

I asked Jim if TSKA could advertise Napak, because l seriously believe that we need to have the/an association aimed at the private keeper reformed.

Time and time again, we keep seeing situations for the relaunch of Napak - hence why with these preliminary posts on a very busy forum, we can see just what is out there, criticisms, comments etc.

Charged subscription membership would not be present in the new Napak.

But we do have to try and find the main bulk of Napak members and see if they too would support the reforming. As well as seeing if a market of new membership is possible.

R


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

I remember it... back when I was at my parents and keeping furries... It was mentioned a few times on a site I used. I guess about 2000/2001?
I wasn't working at the time though so wasn't able to pay out for membership.


----------



## stan (Sep 18, 2006)

I remember the website. I think a member, Paul Owen? was helpful in getting information and contacts for some exotic mammals we had interest in, particularly long eared hedgehogs but also steppe lemmings, pygmy mice, this was about 4 or 5 years ago.


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Yes, Paul Owen, a very Knowledgeable mammal keeper, and l believe still a member of NAPAK.

Here is an article he wrote on Red Squirrels

R


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

Rory ... there is an address and telephone number here.

Napak.com - AboutUs Wiki Page

The owner has the initials PO according to the email... so you may well be on to something


----------



## Natrix (Dec 9, 2006)

Rory
Paul Owen was the guy in charge of putting together NAPAKS news letters and care sheets. He moved house about four years ago and I lost contact with him.
As I recall, he left all his animals (he was into mammals) with Chris Newman while he moved house, so I would of thought Chris would know where to find him now.

Gordon


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

TSKA Rory Matier said:


> But we do have to try and find the main bulk of Napak members and see if they too would support the reforming. As well as seeing if a market of new membership is possible.
> 
> R


 
I would have been 3 years old when napak formed. If they were to reform, I would join.


----------



## leaping-lizards (Apr 1, 2006)

I was a member of NAPAK back in the days it was going.


----------

